# FURSUIT MATERIALS & FLOPPY EARS?



## DerpyCollie (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm planning on making a fursuit head of my fursona Derpy a border collie (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6204935/), But I live in the UK and its hard to get materials here. 

I'm going to make it the balaclava way, And I need some help on materials, 
Do you know what materials I need and where I can get them cheap and hopefully cheap shipping to the UK or actually in the UK? 

My fursuit head will have floppy ears as well so does anyone know how to make them?

Please help me ASAP!


----------



## Naokishi (Jul 28, 2011)

AH if you lived in glasgow I could have given you directions to the 'Foam Store' seriously no joke it is called that XD I dont know if they ship anywhere tho >.< For the floppy ears I would just not bother with an ear filler and sew the fur fabric together and attatch to the mask :3 there will be nothing to stiffen the ears so they will flop away  

I understand the pains of fur in the UK >.< you wont get it cheap trust me  *dies* check your local fabric store AVOIDING 12.99 AND 7.99 FURS THAT COME IN INSANE COLOURS! thats the horrible fun fur >.< anything thats Â£25 and up a mtr is usually of reasonable quality. Getting the colours you need is another thing >.< the throw company do the colours of your character but it is expensive (look for their polar fur, they have it in white and black) but they have nice long fur (long for the UK) if your on a bugget then maybe the fabric place (I think but dont take my word on quality >.<) ORDER SAMPLES!!!! Lots and lots of them :3
Unless your loaded I wouldn't bother getting anything from the US >.< its not worth it (unless you have plenty money then bash on ) try and definately keep everything to the UK. There are plenty foam people in the UK :3 just search for places on google (as I said I get mine from the city so I dont need to go online >.<) maybe even check your yellow pages/ buisness directory for places that sell it near you :3

I will say tho that the Stickies and google are your best friend :3 they have tons of tutorials and even lists for matirials  It doesnt look like you looked at them so I'll be kind :3 (some users would just direct you to stickies because the info is basically all there)
I'll even link it for you XD ---> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 28, 2011)

The best way to make floppy ears is to use foam to make what is similar to a nub. It's just a horizontal long bit of foam on each side for the base of each ear to go over. Then just sew two ears that don't have filler. All you do is attach them to those bumps/nubs and you get floppy ears.


----------

